

It's a startup. Why are you here? - zacharycohn
http://betashop.com/post/83367408084/its-a-fucking-startup-why-are-you-here-were-here

======
mkal_tsr
discussion from 2 days ago -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7619439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7619439)

